# life doesn't feel real



## alake (May 12, 2015)

Nothing feels real to me. It feels like a dream world. Ive been looking for others that feel the same to try and figure out why. All I read is it is anxiety or something. But this is not the case I don't think. I don't drink, smoke or do drugs. I'm not depressed. I've felt like this since I was a child. I thought I was the only one and had never said anything about it. Until, my daughter (now 15), when she was 5 said out of no where, this doesn't feel real...this feals like a dream. We were all sitting in the living room eating pizza. I too had that same feeling at that moment. Finally ! Someone feels like me but also sorry that she too will feel weird her whole life. I finally spoke up about how I feel most of the time. My dad said we were crazy and asked what was wrong with us. However, I don't think anything is wrong. It must be something deeper than just a problem people like to call it. Maybe some persons is anxiety but not this. Anyone else?


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

There's so much unknown about the nature of reality that, if you consider the problems and paradoxes, your feeling makes sense.

Infinities seem to be a necessary concept, but they're unknowable to us. Mathematically they're predicted but impossible to actually map (you can't demonstrate an infinity existing). Physical infinities like that of the mass of the singularity from which the universe expanded, or inside black holes:

https://plus.maths.org/content/does-infinity-exist



> But it's hard to predict exactly what you will see if an actual infinity arises somewhere. The way our Universe is set up at the moment, there is a curious defense mechanism. A simple interpretation of things suggests that there is an infinite density occurring at the centre of every black hole, which is just like the infinity at the end of the Universe. But a black hole creates a horizon around this phenomenon: not even light can escape from its vicinity. So we are insulated, we cannot see what goes on at those places where the density looks as though it's going to be infinite. And neither can the infinity influence us. These horizons protect us from the consequences of places where the density might be infinite and they stop us seeing what goes on there, unless of course we are inside a black hole.


Planck time, re the big bang singularity. A kind of hard limit before which we can't detect or know anything. It's basically the smallest known unit of time.

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/astro/planck.html#c2



> Before a time classified as a Planck time, 10-43 seconds, all of the four fundamental forces are presumed to have been unified into one force. All matter, energy, space and time are presumed to have exploded outward from the original singularity. Nothing is known of this period.
> It is not that we know a great deal about later periods either, it is just that we have no real coherent models of what might happen under such conditions.


The Fermi Paradox. I wrote about this in another thread a couple days ago. The lack of evidence of alien life contradicting how much (alot) should exist.

http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/05/fermi-paradox.html

Which leads onto two ideas in one

http://io9.com/11-of-the-weirdest-solutions-to-the-fermi-paradox-456850746



> We haven't been visited by anyone becausewe're living inside a computer simulation - and the simulation isn't generating any extraterrestrial companions for us.
> If true, this could imply one of three things. First, the *******s - I mean Gods - running the simulation have rigged it such that _we're the only civilization in the entire Galaxy_ (or even the Universe). Or, there really isn't a true universe out there, it just _appears_ that way to us within our simulated bubble (It's a 'If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?' type thing).
> Another more bizarre possibility is that the simulation is being run by a posthuman civilization in search of an answer to the Fermi Paradox, or some other scientific question. Maybe, in an attempt to entertain various hypotheses (perhaps even preemptively in consideration of some proposed action), they're running a billion different ancestor simulations to determine how many of them produce spacefaring civilizations, or even post-Singularity stage civilizations like themselves.


^ Our universe being a simulation and it being designed in a certain way to limit what we can know or encounter

-

And more. Here a trippy thought I read somewhere. We could be brains in a jar wired up to a computer feeding us electrical signals, and how would we know?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

I have feeling like this too. And not only when thinking about paradoxes and etc. I've had occurances of this feeling, usually when I'm more relaxed like when eating dinner or sitting in the car, starting at about 12 years old. I'm more philosophical than the average person, but sometimes this feeling comes out of seemingly nowhere, which I find interesting.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

alake said:


> Nothing feels real to me. It feels like a dream world. Ive been looking for others that feel the same to try and figure out why. All I read is it is anxiety or something. But this is not the case I don't think. I don't drink, smoke or do drugs. I'm not depressed. I've felt like this since I was a child. I thought I was the only one and had never said anything about it. Until, my daughter (now 15), when she was 5 said out of no where, this doesn't feel real...this feals like a dream. We were all sitting in the living room eating pizza. I too had that same feeling at that moment. Finally ! Someone feels like me but also sorry that she too will feel weird her whole life. I finally spoke up about how I feel most of the time. My dad said we were crazy and asked what was wrong with us. However, I don't think anything is wrong. It must be something deeper than just a problem people like to call it. Maybe some persons is anxiety but not this. Anyone else?


Do you have any theories on what you think this feeling is? Do you think that life literally isn't real somehow?


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

It is called depersonalisation. I was diagnosed with it in a rehab facility. I can't even put into words the extreme weirdness of how I feel sometimes, almost like I could fall out of my body and into other dimensions. You have to learn to ride those waves of abstraction and over time they seem less and less profound.

I did have very odd thoughts about the nature and sensation of existence even as a child but taking a lot of mind bending drugs from the ages of 14-21 really exacerbated those feelings and perceptions.

You have to learn to live with it. For a while it did cripple me with anxiety. I don't read too much into those feelings anymore. I can't really see the point.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Dre12 said:


> It is called *depersonalisation*. I was diagnosed with it in a rehab facility. I can't even put into words the extreme weirdness of how I feel sometimes, *almost like I could fall out of my body and into other dimensions*. You have to learn to ride those waves of abstraction and over time they seem less and less profound.
> 
> I did have very odd thoughts about the nature and sensation of existence even as a child but taking a lot of mind bending drugs from the ages of 14-21 really exacerbated those feelings and perceptions.
> 
> You have to learn to live with it. For a while it did cripple me with anxiety. I don't read too much into those feelings anymore. I can't really see the point.


Sad, how the aliens force the elites to come up with a false name and false definition to keep everything confidential.
*Depersonalisation*, *Social Anxiety - Which is an awakening through the perception*. :nerd:

Do they take us as Special Ed students?

Alternate Universe - NASA knows the unconscious mind has an electromagnetic wave field that connects our minds to are parallel selves, *so they've used it *to keep our consciousness adjusted in each universe. This reality is fake, but everything is real.

Used it - I'm not trying to be specific.

Do any of you know what Chemtrail does? I want to hear outside knowledge, not knowledge you've gathered from the internet. I don't want to hear whether modifications, physiological manipulation, inhaling micro nanochips.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Dre12 said:


> _*It is called depersonalisation*_. I was diagnosed with it in a rehab facility. I can't even put into words the extreme weirdness of how I feel sometimes, almost like I could fall out of my body and into other dimensions. You have to learn to ride those waves of abstraction and over time they seem less and less profound.
> 
> I did have very odd thoughts about the nature and sensation of existence even as a child but taking a lot of mind bending drugs from the ages of 14-21 really exacerbated those feelings and perceptions.
> 
> You have to learn to live with it. For a while it did cripple me with anxiety. I don't read too much into those feelings anymore. I can't really see the point.


Pretty much this. Dissociation can come in 2 forms: Depersonalization and Derealization. You can search the net for techniques through which to cope better with that. There may be a few older threads in here too.

It's a mental problem, not a philosophy. Check things with a professional. You either have a condition that triggers it(intense paranoid episodes, panic attacks, borderline, etc) or it was induced by drugs.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Dre12 said:


> It is called depersonalisation. I was diagnosed with it in a rehab facility. I can't even put into words the extreme weirdness of how I feel sometimes, almost like I could fall out of my body and into other dimensions. You have to learn to ride those waves of abstraction and over time they seem less and less profound.
> 
> I did have very odd thoughts about the nature and sensation of existence even as a child but taking a lot of mind bending drugs from the ages of 14-21 really exacerbated those feelings and perceptions.
> 
> You have to learn to live with it. For a while it did cripple me with anxiety. I don't read too much into those feelings anymore. I can't really see the point.


Can't post links yet  So type Depersonalization Disorder into Wikipedia.

For others interested, I myself have had a similar pervasive feeling since a young age, which has also contibuted to me thinking and reflecting deeper on life.

I honestly don't see a problem with it, most people experiencing it seem to function well enough, just having a feeling of detachment from themselves is the worst part imo.

From my own experiences, I don't think it ever goes away, but you can learn to cope with it.

Try forcing yourself to see cause and effect situations over and over, repetition is what solidifies natural knowledge "instinct" in the brain. Here the instinct of feeling a part of reality is out of wack.

I have gotten better with it by learning what I want, and making sure I do what I can to achieve those goals (within reason ofc and not harming others to do so!) You must push hard to realize yourself and who you are/want to be. I think the most important part is when you finally get to the realization of who you want to be.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Sad, how the aliens force the elites to come up with a false name and false definition to keep everything confidential.
> *Depersonalisation*, *Social Anxiety - Which is an awakening through the perception*. :nerd:
> 
> Do they take us as Special Ed students?
> ...


Seems like video game developers implemented subliminal messages for The Guided Fate Paradox video game.








http://www.amazon.com/The-Guided-Fa..._sim_63_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0NKDYBWAWBT9WTMZQEP2

Naruto Shippuden the Movie 6 - Road to Ninja 



Tobi as he uses the Limited Tsukuyomi - Gentei Tsukuyomi to transport them into an alternate reality based on Naruto and Sakura inner thoughts. Naruto purges Tobi from Menma and forces him to cancel the Limited Tsukuyomi. Menma, now freed, is tended to by Minato and Kushina while Naruto bids farewell to his parents before returning to his world with Sakura. Itachi is only alive in the alternate reality.

Forgot to add about causality manipulation, and the aliens teach mankind how to set an omnipotence paradox through this fake reality, making it very hard to escape this wanna be Matrix.















How the hell you can trick the whole entire planet into learning false knowledge, and false words, false actions, false images, false smell, false laws, false taste? Mental Manipulation & Electromagnetic wave sound manipulation through the subconscious and unconscious. School is a waste a time, it only prepares you to stay functional in a wannabe Matrix. Sad to say, but everybody is being manipulated on this planet.

Only the real God can do the logically impossible, and he can make square circles, and he can make 2 + 2 = 5. Aliens aren't very smart to understand the human nature, they're mentally slow at understand humanity behaviors. I'm beginning to think the Aliens are extremely delusional trying to keep this Earth in New Order.

Gurren Lagann quote


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

michael1 said:


> There's so much unknown about the nature of reality that, if you consider the problems and paradoxes, your feeling makes sense.
> 
> Infinities seem to be a necessary concept, but they're unknowable to us. Mathematically they're predicted but impossible to actually map (you can't demonstrate an infinity existing). Physical infinities like that of the mass of the singularity from which the universe expanded, or inside black holes:
> 
> ...


Naw, but the American government have Albert Einstein brain in a jar allowing Artificial Intelligence to use his 2 cents of knowledge for evil to make humanity function through errors besides alien knowledge. Basically Albert Einstein is chipping in for the omnipotence paradox too.

It's so easy to understand, common sense for your perception & intelligence.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Einstein









http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/blogs/emotionlessthug-65546/albert-einstein-115754/


----------

